# St Augustine in February



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife and I are seriously considering spending the month of February at a campground in St Augustine. What can I expect to see in the surf there at that time of year? 

The campground also sits alongside the North River. Anyone have any input on that fishery?

This isn't a fishing trip we're going on. My wife and I are looking for warmth and sunshine and I realize that a lot of this is an "it depends" type situation but I'm just looking for general info.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Lightload said:


> My wife and I are seriously considering spending the month of February at a campground in St Augustine. What can I expect to see in the surf there at that time of year?
> 
> This isn't a fishing trip we're going on. My wife and I are looking for warmth and sunshine


If it's Warmth and Sunshine you want, Feb is the worst month to come down and also has probably the highest probability of cold/rainy/windy weather. If it's warmth and sunshine you are seeking that month, you should likely seek South Florida. I've had several winters in Ponce Inlet that were miserable cold wet and windy, and St. Aug is significantly more North. Just my 2 cents. You could luck out though and get a mild winter. 

In the surf should be able to get some Whiting, Black Drum, Sheepshead, Bluefish, Pompano, Sharks, and occasionally Flounder and Big Redfish


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes it could get quite Blustery that time of year w- the Nor easters....
The Gulf Coast may be a better option Siesta Key is nice. They arent affected by Nor easters on that side of Fla. its usually the oposite it should lay down. 

If you decide to take your chances on the Atlantic side you should get your share of Blues and Whiting with Pompano toward the end of the Month.

You can also catch Sheepshead in the River if its blowing to hard on the Ocean side they get Big ones up to 5+ lbs that time of year. Live Fiddlers are best Bait they burrow deep, but an afternoon sun will bring them to the Top of the Mud.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and fishing tips! I realize that 85 and sunshine isn't all that likely but it'll be a heckava lot more likely in St Augustine than it will be in the mountains of Central PA!


----------



## fmchale840 (Oct 22, 2008)

*cresent beach*

I was there all of March last year and did well, caught a lot of blue's and whiting, One day the pompano came in and that was great. I also fish the bridge and caught a lot of black drum. My Friend was there in Feb. fishing the beach and did just about the same, the only different was that he seem to get a lot of sharks. I'll be there in March again for the month and can't wait.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Lightload said:


> Thanks for the comments and fishing tips! I realize that 85 and sunshine isn't all that likely but it'll be a heckava lot more likely in St Augustine than it will be in the mountains of Central PA!


Lightload, I live 20 minutes south of St. Augustine and am a WVU alum; therefore can assure you that your above statement is correct. Having said that, the others are correct as well -- the weather would be warmer 150 miles further south. 

I like our fishing in later February. Reds, Whiting, Bluefish, Black Drum will be in the surf and a few Pompano will around if the water is warming up (Mid to late Feb. can be good).

I can't tell you anything about North River, as I fish the surf, but all through the Intracoastal Waterway system you are apt to catch Reds and Sea Trout.

If you are interested in spending a little time fishing with a local, contact me before you come down. I can be reached on this forum or on the Florida Surf Casters club website - www.surfishingflorida.com.

Saint Augustine is a great spot to sit back and relax -- good restaurants and lots to see and do in NE Florida. Also, Orlando is just 90 minutes away if that interests you.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> Also, Orlando is just 90 minutes away if that interests you.



Sea Level, getting together and doing some fishing would be great! I'll be in touch.

On the Disney thing, we're Disney Vacation Club members so a trip or two to visit The Mouse is a given.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> Lightload, I live 20 minutes south of St. Augustine and am a WVU alum; therefore can assure you that your above statement is correct. Having said that, the others are correct as well -- the weather would be warmer 150 miles further south.
> 
> I like our fishing in later February. Reds, Whiting, Bluefish, Black Drum will be in the surf and a few Pompano will around if the water is warming up (Mid to late Feb. can be good).
> 
> ...


Dang Jeff...had no idea you were a fellow "Mountaineer"!!! Good game last night vs. Auburn. Now...back on track...

Take a look at Anastasia State Park for camping as well. Great park with lots of ammenities. Right on the ocean, but the camping is all back in the wild oak hammocks (good windbreak). VERY CLEAN bathrooms and showers. In years past, it always fills up during "Speedweeks" (Daytona 500) middle of February, (Yes...even campgrounds that far away from Daytona used to fill up) but travel may be down this season due to the economy. It's worth a trip to the park even if you aren't staying there. I think it's only around $3 per carload, and believe there are "multi-day" passes as well, but I may be wrong. Other good fishing spots... Ponte Vedra Beach, Matanzas Inlet, Vilano, Crescent Beach, Marineland (the town...not the porpoise tanks, LOL) as well as others. Have fun!!!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

"Dang Jeff...had no idea you were a fellow "Mountaineer"!!! Good game last night vs. Auburn. Now...back on track..."

Yep Larry, class '67 -- and it was a good game. At last count WVU had 22 kids on their roster from Florida. They don't seem to miss Rich Rod either.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> "Dang Jeff...had no idea you were a fellow "Mountaineer"!!! Good game last night vs. Auburn. Now...back on track..."
> 
> Yep Larry, class '67 -- and it was a good game. At last count WVU had 22 kids on their roster from Florida. They don't seem to miss Rich Rod either.


Nope...and I'll bet Michigan is sorry for the whole mess too, LOL!!!

I was a little after you...delayed GI Bill! Class of 88!!! Would have been Class of 69 had I not decided to drop out and do my patriotic duty. I'll STILL put the calves of our coeds up against any in the country, LOL!!!


----------

